# Cool Fish stores in Austin, TX?



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Are there any cool fish stores/places to visit in Austin, TX?

I found a website for AquaTek Tropical Fish. The stock list they showed was HUGE, but it was also 2 months old and there were no photos of the store. Is it worth the time?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, i went to that store and i am lucky enough that they have sale everytime i went there. that store has a lot of fish but the price is a little on the high side though, but when the fish is on sale, it is a pretty good deal. there is also a fish store on airport (parkway???? something like that) near 35 and UT austin. i think it is call amazonia or something like that. that store if you are lucky they got some pretty good stuff too. last time i went i saw they have some butterfly goodied for pretty good price. i have been to houston also and i live in dallas area, so if you want to know what store is good, just feel free to ask me.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------

